# exercise bike



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

could anyone recommend a exercise bike for at home its only to get my fasted cardio in before i start my early shift


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

How far from work do you live? Could just buy a bike and cycle to work?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> How far from work do you live? Could just buy a bike and cycle to work?


 One downside with this option of course is potentially arriving at work needing a shower. I have a couple of mile cycle to work now but don't push myself too hard for this reason.

I got myself a fairly solid recumbent exercise bike off Amazon for little over £100 about a year ago. I'm sure there must be similarly priced options now.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> One downside with this option of course is potentially arriving at work needing a shower. I have a couple of mile cycle to work now but don't push myself too hard for this reason.
> 
> I got myself a fairly solid recumbent exercise bike off Amazon for little over £100 about a year ago. I'm sure there must be similarly priced options now.


 Guess I just prefer the open air. If it's raining I will just get a cab, 99% of the time you are not going to be getting that wet IMO.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Guess I just prefer the open air. If it's raining I will just get a cab, 99% of the time you are not going to be getting that wet IMO.


 Not sure if you missed this or not, but I was referring to needing a shower from getting sweaty.

Oh, and stop being pathetic and cycle in the rain! Just make sure you have some waterproof trousers  .


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Not sure if you missed this or not, but I was referring to needing a shower from getting sweaty.
> 
> Oh, and stop being pathetic and cycle in the rain! Just make sure you have some waterproof trousers  .


 Yes, yes I did miss it...... lol


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultrasport-F-Bike-with-Handpulse-Sensors/dp/B003FSTA0U/ref=sr_1_5?s=fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1471531052&sr=1-5&keywords=exercise+bike

Getting this soon myself.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultrasport-F-Bike-with-Handpulse-Sensors/dp/B003FSTA0U/ref=sr_1_5?s=fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1471531052&sr=1-5&keywords=exercise+bike
> 
> Getting this soon myself.


 Would like to hear your review of it mate, I've bwen thinking about doing some fasted cadio.

How stable is it? How noise is it?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

VinnyFord said:


> Would like to hear your review of it mate, I've bwen thinking about doing some fasted cadio.
> 
> How stable is it? How noise is it?


 Not bought it yet still mate. Reviews are quality on amazon though.


----------



## Victoria W (Oct 9, 2019)

hey! im new here and came across this. what did you end up going with?

i personally use nordictrack commercial S22I, my cardio used to be terrible and this really helped me!


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Jayph said:


> could anyone recommend a exercise bike for at home its only to get my fasted cardio in before i start my early shift


 Buy a turbo trainer for your bike


----------

